
Bipartisan Backlash Grows Against Domestic Surveillance - llambda
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/18/us/politics/bipartisan-backlash-grows-against-domestic-surveillance.html?_r=0
======
a3n
The problem with scaling back is that they'll just shift it around and do
exactly the same thing.

The Justice Department has shown the way here. Just as they're aggressively
hunting and prosecuting leakers, they need to aggressively prosecute and
_jail_ government and contractor executives for Constitutional violations.

As long as those in charge believe they won't be punished, they'll take that
as a wink and a nod, and cloak themselves in patriotism.

Heads must roll.

